# six months in my breasts feel empty-HELP!



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

Basically, I just want to know if this is normal.

Dd & I have had a pretty wonderful nursing relationship, and I feel very blessed. Other than 3 bouts of thrush, and her new pinching & scratching habits all has been well.

The latest: dd got her first cold last week and is still a bit sick & very stuffy, the poor little mite. I have also been sick since Friday, and have eaten very little since then-trying to eat & drink more but it's hard. She has been nursing a lot b/c I'm trying to keep her hydrated and she sometimes has trouble when she's all blocked up.

I'm used to having lots of supply, leaking, easy pumping etc. But for the last few days my breasts have felt 'empty' or at least not full, all the time..they feel very loose & floppy, actually! Other than us being sick nothing has changed, she cosleeps, nurses on/off throughout the night...

I'm anxious...she's fussy b/c she's sick, but is it also b/c she's hungry ???
Or am I just being anxious??? Compounded by my being sick???







is this normal at 6 months? help!


----------



## ToniaStarr (Sep 27, 2005)

My son is 5 months and the same exact thing is going on here. He has been feeling a tad sick lately. I always have a major supply going on and tend to leak but recently I have noticed a lack of fullness. This is totally normal. It just is a sign that your supply has evened out to match how much she is eating. As long as you are seeing no signs of dehydration then it is nothing to worry about.
Tonia


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

It's normal to not feel really full at this stage. Your body usually adjusts to how much your baby needs and might not get that very full feeling. If your baby has also been nursing alot due to a cold you will always have some milk there but seh may be emptying them before they get really full. Try to make sure you stay hydrated because it can affect your milk supply. My body adjusted really quickly this time and even if it's been a few hours I hardly ever feel really full anymore. You can watch for wet diapers etc. to make sure nothing is changing but you should be ok.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Normal.

Look at http://www.kellymom.com or http://www.lalecheleague.org for more info about what is normal.

I fixed the links!!!!


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks everyone! I feel much better & less like I'm just going crazy!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would say it's normal, but you could also have a little bit of a drop in supply from being sick and such. Make sure you drink tons, even if you can't eat and see if you can work some oatmeal in there. Of course let the little one nurse nurse nurse nurse nurse.

-Angela


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks Angela--that's a good point.
I'll go have some oatmeal now. I just got AF today (for the 4th time







: ) and that can't be helping the situation.

thanks everyone.


----------



## beccaboomom (May 22, 2005)

I remember with my first dc when my breasts seamed deflated and my nursing bras were to big. :LOL I guess I thought they would stay that big the whole time I nursed. :LOL


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Mine did that too. I'd definitely watch those wet and poopy diapers(especially because she's sick) just in case but it sounds completely normal. Your body is just adjusting to your dd's needs and your supply is reacting and adjusting accordingly. It's not normal to be engorged or feel really full all the time. There has to be a balance, ykwim? So I think you're fine. I say this as I'm NAK and feeling empty but hearing dd gulp!


----------

